# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته برای کنکور

## MR.EXCEPTIONAL

*سلام..خسته نباشید
دوستان من الان سال چهارم تجربیم
ولی قصدم اینه کنکور واسه کامپیوتر بدم چون استعداد و علاقم تو اونه و میدونم واسه دانشگاه موفق ترم!
میخواستم ببینم الان تکلیف چیه... قبلا از آموزش پرورش پرسیدم گفتن میشه فقط قدم اول چیه دقیقا اطلاع دارید؟
میخوام اگه بشه ک دیگه امسال تجربی رو ادامه ندم وقتی میدونم نمیخوام کنکورشو بدم ؛ بشینم این مدت رو کامپیوتر بخونم تا کنکور...
ممنونم*

----------


## Mersede

> *سلام..خسته نباشید
> دوستان من الان سال چهارم تجربیم
> ولی قصدم اینه کنکور واسه کامپیوتر بدم چون استعداد و علاقم تو اونه و میدونم واسه دانشگاه موفق ترم!
> میخواستم ببینم الان تکلیف چیه... قبلا از آموزش پرورش پرسیدم گفتن میشه فقط قدم اول چیه دقیقا اطلاع دارید؟
> میخوام اگه بشه ک دیگه امسال تجربی رو ادامه ندم وقتی میدونم نمیخوام کنکورشو بدم ؛ بشینم این مدت رو کامپیوتر بخونم تا کنکور...
> ممنونم*


عه!شما درست برعکس منین که.من از کامپیوتر اومدم تجربی :Yahoo (94): و امسال کنکور تجربی میدم.برعکس.من اصصصصلا به کامپیوتر علاقه نداشتم ولی تجربیو دوس دارم :Yahoo (105): 
از کامپیوتر بخای بیای تحربی که فقط باید کتابای پیش تجربیو امتحان بدیو مدرک پیش بگیری بعد بری کنکور ولی از تجربی به کامپیوترو نمیدونم.فک کنم فقط باید بری کنکور کامپیوتر ثبت نام کنی.حالا دقیق نمیدونم

----------


## MR.EXCEPTIONAL

> عه!شما درست برعکس منین که.من از کامپیوتر اومدم تجربیو امسال کنکور تجربی میدم.برعکس.من اصصصصلا به کامپیوتر علاقه نداشتم ولی تجربیو دوس دارم
> از کامپیوتر بخای بیای تحربی که فقط باید کتابای پیش تجربیو امتحان بدیو مدرک پیش بگیری بعد بری کنکور ولی از تجربی به کامپیوترو نمیدونم.فک کنم فقط باید بری کنکور کامپیوتر ثبت نام کنی.حالا دقیق نمیدونم


ممنون 
دیگه دارم برا ورودی دی ثبت نام میکنم دانشگاه علمی-کاربردی رشته نرم افزار و بعدم ایشالا مهندسی کامپیوتر  :Yahoo (105): 
هرچقدر پیگیر شدم دیدم بهترین راه همینه ... بقیه راه ها هم طول میکشن 1 سال دیگه هم هزینه چند ترم دانشگاه رو باید صرفشون کرد ... و در کل فایده نداشت

----------


## Mersede

> ممنون 
> دیگه دارم برا ورودی دی ثبت نام میکنم دانشگاه علمی-کاربردی رشته نرم افزار و بعدم ایشالا مهندسی کامپیوتر 
> هرچقدر پیگیر شدم دیدم بهترین راه همینه ... بقیه راه ها هم طول میکشن 1 سال دیگه هم هزینه چند ترم دانشگاه رو باید صرفشون کرد ... و در کل فایده نداشت


اهان ایشالا موفق باشین :Yahoo (105):

----------

